# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum im Sommer 2009

## Nbbademeista

So,bevor die Diskussionen woanders weiter laufen dachte ich einfach mal: wird zeit fr ein eigenes Thema! :hmmm...: 

Physikum im Sommer 09...fr alle die Ratschlge, Fragen, Probleme bzw natrlich auch Antworten/Hinweise haben oder einfach nur Gleichgesinnte sucht die mit ihm leiden...

Physikum...wir kommen! ::-stud:

----------


## Milka81

Ja, hihi wir kommen, gemtlich, aber wir machen uns auf den Weg  ::-dance:

----------


## die-Flachzange

Hallchen liebe Leut ;) ,
ein paar Infos und Gleichgesinnte haben sich auch schon hier eingefunden:
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=50195

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Milka81

Wir hoffen das Beste  :Party:

----------


## M1911

bin ich der einzige der 4 tage fr son ml bc script brauch?! ::-oopss:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> PAH, jetzt werden auch noch meine Redwendungen geklaut."In de Tsch" kam von mir..
> 
> Ich finde die Gttinger-Studenten sollten sich solidarisch zeigen und den Kurs fr ALLE Studenten, also BUNDESWEIT ffnen 
> 
> Dafr hab ich heute in Biochemie 81% *angeb*gekreuzt...
> War wohl eher ein Glcksfall, davor waren es nur 70 %.
> 
> Auch ohne ML-Kurs....
> 
> Den Beitrag nicht zu ernst nehmen...




Wieso gibts diesen WUNDERKURS nicht in Freiburg???  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Nilani

> bin ich der einzige der 4 tage fr son ml bc script brauch?!


also BC  krieg ich schneller durch, damit hab ich schon das ganze Semester ber gearbeitet. Aber bei Physio krieg ich auch gerade einen Rappel. Ich schaff da auch nicht pro Tag 1 Heft und bei nem halben hab ich trotzdem noch schlechte Kreuzquote. Brauch dann fr die meisten Themen doch 2-3 Tage, obwohl fr sowas die Zeit gar nicht ausreicht  :Nixweiss:   :Keks:

----------


## M1911

Na dann sind wir ja schon zwei doofe... :bhh:

----------


## Nilani

Och, doof sind wir nicht, hchstens ein bichen langsamer  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Kleines Erfolgserlebnis bei den Hormonen ... heut morgen superschlecht gekreuzt (58 %), war total frustriert. Heut nochmal 2h in der Bib angeguckt (bin doch wieder auf den neuen Taschenatlas zurckgekommen, werd jetzt dabei bleiben in Kombi mit ML-Skripten) und jetzt gerade eben 88 % und zwar so, dass ich es verstanden hab, nicht nur durch merken  ::-dance: 
Wenns doch nur bei Atmung auch so wre  :Oh nee...: 

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich Abendlerner bin ... nur ist Physikum ja auch frhmorgens  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

> bin ich der einzige der 4 tage fr son ml bc script brauch?!


Ich brauch zwei Tage pro Heft - allerdings nicht frs P, sondern die Klausur.

----------


## M1911

wieviele seiten haben die physio skripte eigentlich im schnitt? (nur mal so um das versagen zu planen...) :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

die 3, die ich gerade vor mir liegen hab, sind 39, 42 und 54 Seiten stark ... so hnlich, wie in den anderen Fchern, wrd mal so grob 40-45 Seiten schtzen. Alle aneinandergelegt ergibt auch ne stattliche Menge. Sieht nur so schn portioniert aus, son Heft durchzuarbeiten klingt einfacher, als 40 Seiten in nem dicken Wlzer, aber ich denke, das nimmt sich alles nicht so viel  :Nixweiss:

----------


## M1911

Cool, danke Nilani, das beruhigt ja etwas. Auf 80 Seiten Skripte hab ich kein Bock mehr... :Blush:

----------


## Cassy

Wenn man die Skripte alle zusammen zu einem Buch basteln wrde, dann wre es mit Sicherheit nicht weniger als im Physikum exakt oder hnlichen Bchern.

Naja, heut morgen lief`s wenigstens ein bisschen. Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr als 7 Wochen Zeit htte knnte das glatt was werden. Aber in so kurzer Zeit noch so viele Fcher?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Ja, durchschnittlich haben die BC-Heftchen 60 Seiten, 7 Stck sind es, also etwa 420 Seiten. Das Kurzlehrbuch BC hat 418. Nimmt sich also von der reinen Seitenzahl her nicht viel, aber es steht auf einer ML-Seite wesentlich weniger als auf einer KLB-Seite und auerdem sind noch diese Wiederholungssachen/Physikumsfragen eingebaut. Deswegen und weil es einfach ein besseres Gefhl ist, wieder ein Heftchen "weg zu haben", bin ich auf ML umgestiegen.

----------


## M1911

das schne ist, versuche mal zu rekapitulieren, was nach 2 wochen denn in diesen heftchen stand...


urgs.

----------


## Nilani

naja, nach 2 Tagen gehts meist noch, aber kommt aufs Thema an. BC hoffe ich mal, dass ich durch wchentliche Testate fit bin. Wie es dann in ein paar Wochen aussieht, sehn wir dann. Aber ich find die Hefte schon ganz gut und kann mir, bisher, auch ganz gut die Besonderheiten merken, auf die sie hinweisen. Wie gesagt, in Physio mit nem Taschenatlas gepaart, in Ana auch mit Atlas und nach neu berarbeiteten Lernplan heute hab ich die Hoffnung, dass alles gut wird  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

> das schne ist, versuche mal zu rekapitulieren, was nach 2 wochen denn in diesen heftchen stand...
> 
> 
> urgs.


Mhm, gut, dass meine Klausur schon in zwei Wochen ist... :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

so langsam glaube ich, es wre wettertechnisch gut, das physikum auf frhjahr zu verschieben.
ich kann bei der Hitze einfach an nichts anderes denken als "hei, hei, viel zu hei"

----------


## Cassy

Hab mir eben auch berlegt dass es jetzt am See oder im Freibad viel schner wre als zu Hause am Schreibtisch zu sitzen. Aber mit Kindergeschrei und Co kann ich einfach nicht lernen  :Nixweiss:  Im Winter wrde mir das Lernen also wahrlich leichter fallen, denn wer geht bei der Klte und Nsse gern raus? 

Naja, ntzt alles nichts, zurck zu den Hormonen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## PhysikumIchKomme

Hallo allerseits! Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die das Physikum schon hinter sich haben: Wie viel habt ihr denn so ungefhr gekreuzt z.B. nachdem ihr in Biochemie alle Themen gelernt habt und mal so alle Biochemie-Fragen aus einem Physikum durchgekreuzt habt? Ich hab jetzt alles in Biochemie bis auf Genetik gelernt, aber komme irgendwie immer auf 75 %  :Frown: 

Und an alle Physikumskandidaten: Was habt ihr alles schon gelernt?

----------


## M1911

Tja 75% sind natrlich recht bitter. Damit zu bestehen wird schwer. :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## WO-du-WOLLE

boar krass! von 75% kann ich nur trumen. hab zwar noch nich alle themen in biochemie durch und schon angefangen zu kreuzen, aber schaffe immer nur so um die 60%. das blde is bei den gelbe reihe fragen, dass die einfach ne total beschissene sortierung hamn, und man die themen gar nich richtig einzeln " wegkreuzen" kann.
ansonsten hab ich physio hinter mir, und ma 2 wochen fr biochemie eingeplant. ansonsten hab ich noch nix weg :/

----------


## Nilani

75 im ersten Durchgang hab ich bisher auch noch nicht hingekriegt, hchstens im 2. Mehr gibts jetzt nicht, weil ich themenweise kreuze, dann am Ende nochmal ne Woche alle Fcher alle Themen quer durch, bis zum Erbrechen. 

Hab Physio etwas ber die Hlfte geschafft, noch 4-5 Tage geplant. Fr BC hab ich nur 6 Tage eingeplant, allerdings hatten wir das halt dieses Semester sehr ausfhrlich mit wchentlichen Testaten. Danach steht noch das komplette Ana- und Psychoprogramm auf dem Plan, Chemie 2 Tage und Physik gar nicht ... wenn ich das so lese, hab ich ja schon wieder Schi, den Plan nicht einhalten zu knnen, aber gestern war ich noch ganz optimistisch  :Nixweiss: 

Edit: alle aus meinem vorherigen Studienjahr, die ich zum kreuzen frage, knnen sich entweder nicht erinnern oder meinen, sie htten zu wenig gekreuzt

----------


## M1911

Heute die Physio Skripte bekommen, Skript 5 80 Seiten, Skript 3 70 Seiten.


Oh boy... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Nilani

ups, doch so viel ... htte ich die anderen mal mitchecken sollen, aber ist in BC ja auch unterschiedlich, oder?. Naja, bin jetzt bei Niere und dann noch Muskulatur. Danach kommt der ganze Nerven- und Sinnekram, bei dem mir auch ein bichen bange wird. Das werden dann wohl die etwas krftigeren Hefte werden  :Keks:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Giant0777

> Hallo allerseits! Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die das Physikum schon hinter sich haben: Wie viel habt ihr denn so ungefhr gekreuzt z.B. nachdem ihr in Biochemie alle Themen gelernt habt und mal so alle Biochemie-Fragen aus einem Physikum durchgekreuzt habt? Ich hab jetzt alles in Biochemie bis auf Genetik gelernt, aber komme irgendwie immer auf 75 % 
> 
> Und an alle Physikumskandidaten: Was habt ihr alles schon gelernt?


ich habe nach lernen in bc immer zw 75% und 80% gekreuzt. damit bist du gut dabei und hast die impp-schwerpunkte verstanden. zieh 10% sicherheit ab ( aufregung usw. ), dann hast du fr das physikum eine ganz gute prognose!

----------


## Nilani

Ich steh gerade aufm Schlauch, kann mich da mal bitte jmd. runterholen?!  :Oh nee...: 

Folgende Frage

[IMPP-Frage - gelscht]

Richtige Antwort ist B (ist auch logisch, weil BE unabhngig vom PCO2 ist), aber irgendwie wei ich nicht, warum sich E ndern sollte? Mittleres Eryvolumen ist doch HK/Ery-Anzahl und das drfte sich doch in so ner Blutprobe auch nicht ndern, oder?  :Nixweiss: 

Edit: Auf der CD wurden nur die Antworten  A-D kommentiert, zur Lsung E stand nix

----------


## M1911

Das CO2 bindet ja beim erhten CO2 Partialdruck ausserhalb am Erythrozyten, damit erhht sich ja deren Masse wrde ich jetzt mal so vermuten. :Oh nee...:

----------


## Nilani

Aber deswegen wird der Ery jetzt doch nicht wahnsinnig schwer, oder? Abgesehen davon drfte die Masse auch nichts damit zu tun haben, da der HK ja auch nur den Volumenanteil der Blutzellen angibt (halt 99 % davon Erys)  :Nixweiss: 

Eine Idee wr noch, dass MCV nicht gebraucht wird fr Blutgasbestimmung, obwohl das nix an der Tatsache ndert, dass deren Wert gleich bleiben msste

----------


## Pritty

ich denke, dass das osmotische grnde hat, wenn du mehr co2 hast im blut, dann wird auch mehr hc03- gebildet, folglich muss dieses ber den hamburger-shift nach auen gebracht werden und das cl- zieht wasser nach sich

----------


## MarkusM

Das von Pritty ist die richtige Lsung.

----------


## Cassy

Nur noch etwas mehr als 6 Wochen bis zum Physikum....  :peng:   Die Zeit reicht mir niemals!!!!

----------


## Strodti

Hey, liebe Physikumsmitstreiter!

Bitte postet KEINE original IMPP Fragen. Die Fragen sind urheberrechtlich geschtzt und wir bekommen rger, wenn wir die stehen lassen.

Liebe Gre, Strodti

----------


## Nilani

> ich denke, dass das osmotische grnde hat, wenn du mehr co2 hast im blut, dann wird auch mehr hc03- gebildet, folglich muss dieses ber den hamburger-shift nach auen gebracht werden und das cl- zieht wasser nach sich


Und deswegen ndert sich der Hmatokrit und die Anzahl der Erys (die ja das mittlere Volumen des Erys eigentlich ausmachen)?? Irgendwie ist mir das ganze immer noch nicht klar, aber solang wenigstens eine ganz eindeutige Falschaussage dasteht, muss ich wohl hoffen, die zu erwischen  :Nixweiss: 

Oh man, die Zeit rast ... sind aber noch 6 wochen und 3 Tage, wenn man heute mitzhlt  :bhh: 

Edit: Sorry Strodti, hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Werds n. Mal umformulieren

----------


## M1911

Die Biologie Skripte sind ein Bonbon... :Loove: 



Morgen Histo, wehe ihr seid nicht auch so lecker. :grrrr....:

----------


## Arman

> Die Biologie Skripte sind ein Bonbon...
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen Histo, wehe ihr seid nicht auch so lecker.




hehe, ja Bio ist sehr angenehm zu lesen. Die hab ich glaub ich schon 6-7 mal durch.
Histo-Heftchen sind schwer zu beurteilen... irgendwie sehr oberflchlich, aber letztendlich braucht man scheinbar wirklich nicht viel mehr.
Auerdem ergnzen und wiederholen sich die Bio-, Ana- und Histoheftchen. Dir wird also vieles bekannt vorkommen.  :hmmm...: 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## M1911

Oberflchlich ist genau mein Ding, baby yeah!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PhysikumIchKomme

> hehe, ja Bio ist sehr angenehm zu lesen. Die hab ich glaub ich schon 6-7 mal durch.
> Histo-Heftchen sind schwer zu beurteilen... irgendwie sehr oberflchlich, aber letztendlich braucht man scheinbar wirklich nicht viel mehr.
> Auerdem ergnzen und wiederholen sich die Bio-, Ana- und Histoheftchen. Dir wird also vieles bekannt vorkommen.




6 bis 7 mal? Jetzt habt ihr mir aber Panik gemacht... Ich les mir Bio nur einmal durch und gut ists... Arbeitet ihr ein Heftchen mehrere Male durch???

----------


## Arman

> 6 bis 7 mal? Jetzt habt ihr mir aber Panik gemacht... Ich les mir Bio nur einmal durch und gut ists... Arbeitet ihr ein Heftchen mehrere Male durch???


naja, kommt immer darauf an, was fr ein Typ du bist. Ich hab die Heftchen ja schon etwas lnger, und nicht erst frs Physikum besorgt.
Glaube sptestens seit dem 3.Semester hab ich alle Heftchen.... und da liest man die Bubsis eben mal fters durch.

Aber ich bin auch ein Typ, der sich nicht viel merken kann, beim ersten oder zweiten lesen.
Deshalb, muss ich so ein Heftchen eben mehrmals in die Hand nehmen.
Und wie gesagt lesen sich die Bio-Heftchen einfach sehr geschmeidig... 

Physik hab ich dagegen nach dem ersten lesen in die Ecke geschmissen....   :peng:

----------


## Arman

puhh... ehm, hat einer von euch die Psychofragen f06 in der letzten Zeit gekreuzt?
hab ich heut nen schlechten Tag, oder ist die Art der Fragestellungen irgendwie besonders fies?

 :Nixweiss: 


EDIT: ich hab 1996 gekreuzt... das erklrt alles  :peng:

----------


## Cassy

Ich knnt grad echt  :kotzen: ... (sorry) Da hat man im vierten Semester bis wirklich zum Schlu das olle Psycho-Seminar und dann macht man dort Dinge, die berhaupt nicht im Physikum drankommen (oder nur zu winzigen Bruchteilen). Von den physikumsrelevanten Dingen ist dagegen nur ein Hauch zu vernehmen. Also muss ich quasi das Zeug fr die Seminar-Prfung lernen und danach zustzlich noch den eigentlichen Physikums-Katalog  :Wand:  *arg* Wrd ja nichts sagen wenn ich noch massig Zeit htte, aber es sind nunmal nur noch 6 Wochen und auch andere Fcher wollen noch gelernt sein.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mehr als zwei Tage Psycho sind nicht notwendig, echt nicht  :Meine Meinung: 

Ich glaub, bei mir war es einer  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Znder

> also ich schwre nach wie vor auf die ML-Hefte (kann man auch gnstig gebraucht kaufen ;) )
> 
> also den benninghoff als taschenbuch kenn ich nicht, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.
> aber ich wrde die "silberngel" im regal lassen und auf huppelsberg oder hick umsteigen. 
> 
> allerdings wei ich ja nicht wie dein vorwissen so ist



Uneingeschrnkte Zustimmung. Ohne die ML Skripte wrs bei mir nichts geworden. Huppelsberg und Hick sind eine gute Empfehlung, fr die "Dicken" fehlt die Zeit...

----------


## tortet

Der grosse Silbernagel ist in MS wichtig, weil bei uns Mitautoren prfen. Ausserdem komme ich mit dem Buch - im Bereich Neurophysio in Kombination mit dem Trepel  - sehr gut klar. Wegen Physio mache ich mir auch keinen Kopf...  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn dieses Thiemebuch Prfungswissen Physikum eine Alternative zu den Medilearn-Bchern darstellt, und jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen hat, wrde ich gern Eure Meinung dazu wissen.

----------


## Nilani

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir das Buch "Prfungswissen Physikum" (Thieme Verlag) geholt und wrde gerne Eure Einschtzung zu diesem Buch wissen.
> 
> Gengen die Stichpunkte, die dort drinstehen, um das schriftliche zu packen?
> (die Medilearnbcher gibts leider nicht in der BIB ) Ist der Stoff, der da drinsteht hinreichend?
> 
> Habe vor, Physio mit dem kleinen+grossen Silbernagel zu wiederholen, fr Anatomie wiederhole ich gerade mit dem Prometheus+Benninghoff-Taschenbuch, Biochemie mache ich mit dem Lffler, den "Rest" wollte ich gern anhand dieses Buches wiederholen.
> Was meint Ihr?


Naja, ich hatte mir Prfungswissen ausgeliehen und es orientiert sich eh an den Kurzlehrbchern von Thieme (sind zum Groteil die gleichen Autoren). Fr mich war es nix, mit neuen Bchern anzufangen.

ML-Skripte waren total super  :Top: , allerding ist es da auch hilfreich, entweder schon whrend des Semesters mit zu lernen oder sich wenigstens damit zu beschftigen. Physio ist zwar top, aber kleines Lehrbuch war trotzdem noch ganz ntzlich, weil ich 1 Jahr aus dem Stoff raus war.

Ana: Ich schwr auf das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme, gepaart mit Atlas, aber ich denke, ist auch Ansichtssache. Hab mit denen halt auch whrend des Semesters gelernt gehabt.

Physio: Mh, nur Skripte, fand ich bichen knapp, Grund ... wahrscheinlich siehe oben. Hab Taschenatlas von Elsevier fr mich entdeckt, aber bleib ruhig beim Silbernagel, wenn du damit schon gelernt hast.

BC: Hm, Skripte waren da ausreichend, ab und zu was in meiner bunt gemalten Dualen Reihe oder alternativ im Thieme-KLB nachgesehen, aber BC war fr mich eh das leichteste Fach durch die Wiederholung des Kurses  :Blush: 

Kommt sicher auch drauf an, wieviel Zeit du jetzt schon whrend des Semesters zum lernen hast. Ich persnlich wrde n. Mal von Anfang an auf bekannte Bcher zurckgreifen und gerade in Physio eher anfangen ... steht allerdings nicht mehr zur Debatte  ::-oopss: 

@Brownie: Wie war es denn nun??? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter. Hat Daumendrcken geholfen?

----------


## tortet

> Kommt sicher auch drauf an, wieviel Zeit du jetzt schon whrend des Semesters zum lernen hast. Ich persnlich wrde n. Mal von Anfang an auf bekannte Bcher zurckgreifen und gerade in Physio eher anfangen ... steht allerdings nicht mehr zur Debatte 
> @Brownie: Wie war es denn nun??? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter. Hat Daumendrcken geholfen?


Vielen Dank fr Deine Ausfhrungen. Dann werde ich auf der nchsten Bcherbrse mal in ML-Skripte investieren.... :Grinnnss!: 

Was die Zeit betrifft: mir gehts genauso wie Dir, ich muss nebenbei 2-3 Tage pro Woche arbeiten (20h). Deshalb fange ich jetzt auch schon mit Anatomie an, sonst wird die Zeit knapp....

Und Brownie: will das jetzt auch wissen! Man darf gratulieren?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Salatsultan

Mensch shoma, das ja mal ne Signatur die du da hast. Ich musste lachen.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Zusammenhang?

----------


## Brownie

man darf gratulieren  ::-winky:   ::-winky:   ::-winky: 

Klinik!

Ich muss mich wahrscheinlich jetzt sehr schmen, wegen dem geschiss, den ich gemacht hatte... oh mein gott  ::-angel: 

hab ne 3. Was an und fr sich ja schon super ist, nur wie die zu stande kam ist sehr seltsam. Wer htte denn gedacht, dass mir Anatomie (!!!) den Hintern rettet???
Und Biochemie, was ja eigentlich immer mein bestes Fach war, war der Punkt an dem ich beinahe gestrauchelt wre. ich habe "signaltransduktion ber Tyrosinkinasen" als thema gezogen und das einzige was ich dazu wusste war insulinrezeptor und als schlagworte ras-raf-mapkinase-weg und jak-stat-weg aber mehr leider nicht...
und die anatomie  :Love:  was habe ich sie gehasst, was hatte ich fr Angst  ::-oopss: 
Aber ich habe alle Histoprparate erkannt. als einzige in meiner prfungsgruppe, ich hatte Uterus und Magenpylorus LM und Elmi Mastzelle. also eigentlich echt dankbare themen.... und makro lief auch super. er hatte echt ein gespr dafr zu fragen, was ich wusste. das einzige was ich nicht wusste war wie das lngsgewlbe des fues verspannt ist... da hab ich rumgeraten und der prfer war auch total nett und hat versucht zu helfen...
letzlich htte _er_ mir ne 2 gegeben. physio war in ordnung, er hat nicht noch eine eigene note begrndet aber biochemie war halt jenseits von gut und bse, er meinte es wre knapp gewesen... so hat mir die anatomie meine biochemienote gerettet  :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 


und gestern war ich einfach nur noch feiern.... deshalb jetzt erst ein (leicht verkaterter) Bericht  ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Smilie:

----------


## Cassy

Glckwunsch auch von mir  :Party:

----------


## Strodti

*Herzlichen Glckwunsch!*
Ich hab etwas den berblick verloren... sind nun alles durch, oder?

----------


## Cassy

Ne, auf jeden Fall Nilani nicht, die hat noch knapp 2 Wochen wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Cool, glckwunsch Brownie  :Party:  (und jag uns nie wieder so nen Schrecken ein, in dem du uns sooooo lange warten lt  :Aufgepasst!: )
Aber da kann man mal sehen, wie "unberechenbar" so ne Prfung ist, wenn einem das am meisten verhasste Angstfach dann den Hintern rettet  :Grinnnss!: 

Jupp, bin wohl die einzige, die noch brig ist von "unserer Truppe" und es sind keine 2 Wochen mehr, sondern nur noch knappe 9 Tage (naja, fast 8, n. Mittwoch darf ich ran)  ::-oopss:   :Keks: 
Ich sollte echt langsam anfangen, nochmal durchzustarten  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Brownie

ja total unberechenbar.
eigentlich sind biochemie und ich auch freunde gewesen... nur die tyrosinkinasen und ich waren nich so dicke  :Aufgepasst!: 

Ich drcke die Daumen! Wie heit es doch immer so schn? Die letzten werden die Ersten sein  :Top:

----------


## Tanita

Physio und ich waren eigentlich auch fast (!) befreundet. Aber es hat mich in der Prfung betrogen und Arsch retten ging bei uns irgendwie nicht und deshalb sind wir jetzt gar nicht mehr befreundet. :bhh:

----------


## tortet

*Glckwunsch Brownie!!!*  :Party: 
 :Party:  :Party: 

Jetzt muessen wir noch Nilani die Daumen drcken, oder?

Das packst Du auch! :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Brownie

Danke  :Blush: 

jetzt mssen wir nur noch Nilani Kraft fr den endspurt wnschen!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## horsedoc

*mit Pompons wedel*
Go, Nilani, go!  ::-dance:

----------


## Nilani

Dankeschn ... kann ich brauchen  :Keks: . War heut bichen frustrierend, weil ich das 1. Mal mikroskopieren war. Ein Mdel aus meiner Prfungsgruppe war schon die letzten 1,5 Wo. je 2 Stunden und naja ... ihr Gesichtsausdruck, als ich meinte, ich wr zum 1. Mal hier ... und dann noch die Frage "und was hast du fr ein Gefhl, glaubst du, dass du das packst?!"  :Oh nee...:  mit bichen komischer Betonung. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu berempfindlich, die anderen 3 haben alle mit ner 2 schriftlich bestanden, daneben seh ich schon ziemlich bla aus ... aber was lernen wir daraus? A....backen zusammenkneifen, weitermachen und es dieser Truppe zeigen, dass man es auch mit bichen weniger Aufwand schafft. Immerhin sind noch 5 Tage Zeit  ::-oopss:   :Woow:

----------


## Cassy

Lass dich von den anderen nur nicht verunsichern!!! Ich bin mir sicher dass du das Mndliche rocken wirst und in 5 Tagen ebenso erleichtert sein kannst wie wir anderen  :Grinnnss!:  Also ich glaub fest an dich!

----------


## Brownie

und hey blo nich von andren verunsichern lassen.
in meiner letzten mndlichen histoprfung hab ich total abgekackt. gut eigentlich war ich der meinung, dass ich zumindest die hlfte wusste, aber meine prferin war da anderer meinung. sie sagte zu mir wrtlich "Sind Sie sich sicher, dass sie dieses Jahr zum Physikum antreten wollen? Ich sehe deutliche Defizite bei Ihnen. Ich wrde Ihnen wirklich raten die 6 Monate zu nutzen und etwas gegen ihre Lernschwche zu tun!"
Lernschwche??? hallo?  :Hh?:  Ich hoffe ich lauf der bitch demnchst mal bern weg und kann ihr sagen, dass ich mit 3,0 bestanden habe und dass ich die histo super hinbekommen habe, jedes Prparat erkannt als einzige in der gruppe. dass es vielleicht an der von ihr geschaffenen Prfungsatmosphre lag und nicht an meiner angeblichen Lernschwche!  :Meine Meinung: 

also schei drauf wenn dir jemand unterschwellig vermitteln will, dass er es dir nicht zutraut, denn insgeheim weit du es doch eigentlich, dass es du es schaffen wirst  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Cassy

Das Zeugnis ist da  :Grinnnss!:  Und die Gesamtnote besser als erwartet. Ich hab im Mndlichen ne 3 bekommen, obwohl die Prfer damals von einer etwas schlechteren Note sprachen (nein, ich werde nicht meckern, ich bis froh dass es so ist und nicht anders herum  ::-angel: ). Ach ja, der Brief kam mit der normalen Post, kein Einschreiben oder hnlicher Schnickschnack.

----------


## horsedoc

Meins ist auch da-irgendwie beruhigend es jetzt schriftlich zu haben-allerdings war der Stempel "URKUNDE-BITTE NICHT KNICKEN!" leider vergebens...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nbbademeista

also in berlin kommts als einschreiben... was bei so nem zeugnis eigentlich auch richtig ist...find ich zumindest! ::-dance:  

aber sagt mal...habt ihr auch alle nur so nen normales a4 blatt bekommen was nich gro besoners ist! :Nixweiss: 
irgendwie hatte ich mir bei dem stress zumindest bessere qualitt erwartet! ::-dance: 

aber fr die, die noch ranmssen: toi toi toi! :Keks:

----------


## Brownie

vorallem fand ich den fortlaufenden text irgendwie verwirrend. hab meine noten erst mal gesucht  :Blush:

----------


## Nilani

Menno, ich will auch mein Zeugnis haben ... hab aber schon letztes Jahr gehrt, dass die Dinger nach nix aussehen und nichtmal annhernd dem Stress, den uns das Teil kostet, Rechnung trgt. 

Heut ist von ner 3er-Gruppe, die wochenlang zusammen in der Bib gelernt hat 1 durchgefallen, die anderen beiden, die ich fr ganz gut hielt, haben gerade mal ne 4. Ok, es lag nicht an dem Biochemiker (den die Gruppe halt auch hatte), aber bichen Sorgen macht mir das schon  :Nixweiss: 
Allerdings hab ich heut nochmal die Physiothemen durchgeguckt und die kann ich jetzt so halbwegs. Auch was der Biochemiker bisher gefragt hat, war ok .... nur Ana wird wohl richtig schlecht. Kann ich nur hoffen, das reicht irgendwie  ::-oopss:

----------


## horsedoc

Bin berzeugt dass du das schaffst-wird nie so heiss gegessen wies gekocht wird! Auch wenn die drei ganz gut waren-je nach Grad der Aufregung/Prfungsangst geht bei manchen gar nix mehr  :Nixweiss: 
Also, ruhig bleiben-du hast dich lange und gut vorbereitet, lass dich nicht verrckt machen!  :Top:

----------


## Arman

@Nilani
meine Gte, dass das bei euch echt so lange dauert bis zur Mndlichen ist ja fast schon Sadismus.
Da kann man dir ja nur ganz fest die Daumen drcken, dass alles gut geht.

Leide jedesmal richtig mit, wenn ich lese, dass du immernoch am Lernen bist. Respekt! ich wr wohl schon tot umgefallen!

----------


## Brownie

und letzlich sagt das schriftliche ergebnis auch gar nix ber den erfolg des mndlichen aus  :Keks: 
bei uns is eine durchgefallen, ohne schei die hatte in der schriftlichen ne 1  :Nixweiss: 
dann doch besser ne konstant "schlechte" leistung bringen  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nilani

Schn, dass hier noch einige mitlesen ... morgen gehts los mit Teil 1: Mikroskopieren und Embryologie. Und ich werde morgen anschlieend schon nochmal einiges wiederholen mssen, obwohl sie ja immer sagen, am letzten Tag blo nicht noch lernen. Mal sehn, wenn die doch nur mal das fragen wrden, was ich kann, statt immer haargenau meine Lcken zu treffen  :Keks:   :Nixweiss: 
In 2 Tagen ist der Kram dann jedenfalls endlich vorbei und die nchsten knnen ihren Thread aufmachen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall ne dicke Portion Glck aber noch viel mehr Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Schn, dass Du es bald geschafft hast. Drcke Dir morgen fest die Daumen!!! :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Znder

Vielleicht sollten wir mehr mit drohen und Strafe arbeiten...



Also Madam, streng Dich an. :grrrr....: 



 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Auch von mir eine ganz groe Portion Glck und Knnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

*daumen drck* und *anfeuer*

----------


## Nilani

Dankeschn ... naja, das htte besser laufen knnen. Ich hab gerade Pharynx mit Vagina verwechselt   :Blush:   ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!: 
Das war aber auch ein Kack-Prparat, der Pharynx .... ich htte lieber das Larynx-Prparat ausm Kurs gehabt, dann htt ich es auch erkannt. Aber dass ich Vagina hingeschrieben hab, obwohl ich wei, die ist drsenfrei .... 

Das 2. Prp. hab ich erkannt und in Embryo wute ich zumindest um die 60 % ... aber morgen ist ja der wichtigere Tag. Da bitte auch nochmal Daumen drcken, wer Zeit hat

----------


## Arman

> Dankeschn ... naja, das htte besser laufen knnen. Ich hab gerade Pharynx mit Vagina verwechselt    
> Das war aber auch ein Kack-Prparat, der Pharynx .... ich htte lieber das Larynx-Prparat ausm Kurs gehabt, dann htt ich es auch erkannt. Aber dass ich Vagina hingeschrieben hab, obwohl ich wei, die ist drsenfrei .... 
> 
> Das 2. Prp. hab ich erkannt und in Embryo wute ich zumindest um die 60 % ... aber morgen ist ja der wichtigere Tag. Da bitte auch nochmal Daumen drcken, wer Zeit hat


gerne !  :Top:

----------


## Strodti

Ich drck dir die Daumen!

----------


## Brownie

die daumen sind weiterhin gedrckt!

----------


## Nilani

YEAAAAHHHHH *freu* *imDreickspring* 
naja, eigentlich bichen peinlich, was einem nicht einfiel, aber bestanden 

Allen vielen Dank frs Daumen drcken, wir sehn uns dann im Klinik-Forum *wink*

(hey, wieso gibts hier keine Smileys mehr??? Davon wrd ich jetzt supergern welche nutzen)

----------


## Colourful

WOW. Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Freue mich wirklich mit dir.

----------


## Znder

Super Madam!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ebenfalls Herzlichen Glckwunsch ... wird im Vorklinikforum immer einsamer ...

----------


## Brownie

sehr schn!
gratulation!!!
jetzt ist es endgltig vorbei oder? Du warst die (nicht das  :Smilie:  ) letzte oder?

*feier*

----------


## Arman

> YEAAAAHHHHH *freu* *imDreickspring* 
> naja, eigentlich bichen peinlich, was einem nicht einfiel, aber bestanden 
> 
> Allen vielen Dank frs Daumen drcken, wir sehn uns dann im Klinik-Forum *wink*
> 
> (hey, wieso gibts hier keine Smileys mehr??? Davon wrd ich jetzt supergern welche nutzen)


Gratuliere!

----------


## Arman

Nilani jetzt auch fertig und pnktlich dazu haben wir jetzt unsere Gruppeneinteilungen und Stundenplne frs 5.Semester bekommen.... da kriegt man wieder etwas weiche Knie.  :Smilie: 
Vor allem wenn es mit Pharma losgeht...

----------


## Nilani

> sehr schn!
> gratulation!!!
> jetzt ist es endgltig vorbei oder? Du warst die (nicht das  ) letzte oder?
> 
> *feier*


jupp, ich war die letzte hier im Bunde. An unserer Uni gehts noch bis Fr.
Werd mich die Tage mal um meine endgltige Seminargruppe kmmern, da ich in die englische wollte, aber dort auf der Warteliste stand. Hachja, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben.

----------


## Strodti

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Endlich geschafft... freu mich fr dich.

----------


## tortet

> Nilani jetzt auch fertig und pnktlich dazu haben wir jetzt unsere Gruppeneinteilungen und Stundenplne frs 5.Semester bekommen.... da kriegt man wieder etwas weiche Knie. 
> Vor allem wenn es mit Pharma losgeht...


Mp! Bitte nicht noch Streusalz in die offene Wunde.........

@Nilani: Ganz dickes GZ!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Und jetzt her mit dem Thread "Physikum 2010!"  :hmmm...: ))))

----------


## jay86

wei jemand,was passiert,wenn man beim 2.anlauf im mndlichen physikum wieder die selben prfer zugelost bekommt?hab gehrt,man knnte die ablehnen....alle drei? :Smilie:

----------


## Nilani

also sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich glaub, man darf die erst beim 3. Mal ablehnen. Beim 2. Mal wahrscheinlich (wie allgemein blich) nur mit gutem Grund (und durchgefallen reicht da sicher nicht aus). Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass man wirklich 2x haargenau die gleichen Prfer bekommt. Gibt ja meist genug Auswahl und zumindest unsere LPA-Dame guckt da nochmal genauer hin.

Tortet: Du kommst da auch noch hin, geht schneller als man denkt. Nutz die Zeit, wenn du nur 1 Kurs hast, ich habs nicht getan (htte halt besser sein knnen, aber immerhin bestanden).

----------


## Stina 1

An alle die bestanden haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

@ Nilani: Es erfordert besondere Nerven solange noch durchzuhalten whrend all anderen schon fertig sind.


Auf in die Klinik!!

----------


## tortet

Guten Morgen!

@Nilani: Freut mich, dass Du es geschafft hast! (nicht, dass ich da Bedenken gehabt haette)

Ich wnsche allen, die bestanden haben, einen supertollen Start in die Klinik! 

Hab schon mit dem Lernen gestartet...... Wenn man die 2-3 Arbeitstage pro Woche abzieht, bleibt da nicht mehr soviel Zeit, auch wenn ich dieses Semester kaum Kurse habe.

Hoffe, der Thread Physikum 2010 wird bald eroeffnet!  :hmmm...:  *rumnerv*

----------

